# Anyone want to adopt two doves near SF?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

The time has come. . .sadly I have decided I don't have the ideal set up for Ivan and his new mate (who has turned out to also be a male, I'm pretty sure). They are in the small aviary with the small/gentle pigeons but they are both now constantly harassing the male pigeons in there, and I'm afraid they will get hurt. I can't move the pigeons as there is nowhere for them to go, so I'm hoping to find a wonderful home for them. There is also a white dove that a member here is looking for a home for as well near SF. 

About them: Ivan is a beige ringneck dove that I've had for four years. He was raised with a female pigeon and she was his mate for awhile until she chose a pigeon mate. The dove I got from the feed store to be his mate just recently is maturing, and seems to be a male also.  Neither are very tame but they are used to me being in their space and they're not terribly skittish or anything. They land on the food dish when I am holding it, for instance. They are used to living outside in an aviary that is covered and draft-free during cold weather and I would love for them to have a similar set up, or a large indoor cage with flight time. With a little time and effort I'm sure they would both become tame. 

So anyone who's interested, please let me know. I can drive to meet you or pay for gas or whatever. . .I'm even willing to trade pigeons for them.


----------

